

Ask HN: Portable Shell Scripting resources? - xenoterracide

Most 'Shell Scripting' resources seem to focus on Bash, which is a nice shell... but it has it's own nice set of incompatibilities with other shells.<p>I'm looking for a good book (or resources) that either doesn't include bashisms, or even better discusses ways of working around them.<p>I'd prefer if it's pretty comprehensive. Something that's hopefully gonna last a few years, I don't need a beginners text.<p>obviously if it teaches POSIX that'd be good, but not strictly required. As I was saying last night, I don't care if it's POSIX or not if all the shells support it (or at least bourne shells).
======
SwellJoe
The most concise and useful resource I found was from when Ubuntu moved to
dash for /bin/sh:

<https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DashAsBinSh>

It covered pretty much every issue I had in a relatively large shell script
(about 3200 lines including library code).

~~~
xenoterracide
I've been looking at that. It's the best thing I've found so far, but I don't
have a good general shell reference to start with.

